# Dash Clock



## Mcantw (Sep 7, 2008)

My dash clock works but runs slow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I pulled mine out and slipped in a Tach.


----------



## spaceball 1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Do a quartz rebuild on the clock. Year One has a service but it is $410, a tach is cheaper.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

they weren't very accurate new...
Bill


----------

